# Poll-Do you wear a helmet when you ride?



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Just wondering what the amounts are...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This subject has already been done to death, numerous times. 

Please use the Search function, and you'll more than get your answer.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with using the search tool but I'll answer anyway.
I ride with a helmet because my minor daughter had to. I think it's far that a mom wears one by choice if the kid is forced to.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay sorry, I didn't check the search. You don't have to answer it if you don't want to anyway.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a "sometimes" person. Generally I don't wear one unless I'm jumping.


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

I wear a helmet because I'm forced to. I wouldn't wear one if I could, but I feel that it's the least I can do for my mom. I know that she worries when I go to the barn and I promised her that I will always do everything I can do be as safe as possible. Then she started looking at safety vests, elbow and knee pads, bubble wrap.. :lol:


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

The first 5 years I ALWAYS rode with a helmet. Like, I wouldn't even sit on the horse without one. Now that I have my own horse, not so much. If I'm putting him in a situation where he will probably be a turd, then I'll wear my helmet.


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

I always wear a helmet.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I have never wore a helmet ...although I prob should !


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I always did when I was taking lessons, but now that they're at home, I usually don't. :? I don't ride very often as it is.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

hope. I have never wore one and dont expect to ever wear one. I have not ridden at arenas because they had to helmet rule.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I have worn a helmet twice in my life. Once when going to see my current mare when she was for sale and the previous owners didn't want to let me on without one, and once when I rode her at the trainer's. I grew up in a very 'rustic' environment with the horses running in the same pasture as the cows and didn't even know people wore helmets while riding until I was in my teens!

I think it's a good idea, and I've been lucky enough to land on my butt, back or hips when bucked or falling and never my head. At this point though I've been riding for so long without one it just feels weird. I'm sure my husband (and non-rider) would feel better if I did, and maybe at some point I will. But I have no immediate plans.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I sometimes do there are times where i dont out if pure not wanting to. Mainly in the summer cause it makes my head so hot haha but when i dont i usually just take it easy and work on simple stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

I never have worn one, when I grew up I didn't know they existed. When I got older and people started using them I thought it was dumb. That being said, I just purchased my first helmet a few days ago and I intend to TRY to get in the habit of wearing it. The reason I got it was the concussion I am still working on recoving from, if I had been wearing a helmet I probably would not have gone through what I have and am still going through after a nasty spill in March. I think there are pros and cons to wearing them, they look silly, are hot (I hear) in the summer and are kinda a pain. On the flip side they can save your life. I am willing to give it a try


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

I think something that can help save your life is definitely worth a shot! It's true that they are really hot in the summer:-( But overall I think it's worth it, at least for me, I know a couple of people who would have been killed without one, and as it was they got hurt pretty badly, so whenever I don't feel like riding with a helmet I think of their accidents and it's always enough to make me put one on.
As for looks...they have some out there that are pretty snazzy and professional looking and do the job, mine is sadly not one of the good looking ones:-| Looks like I have a bubble on my head...sigh...:-(


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I do wear one, always. Just my personal opinion but considering risks of this hobby, I feel it's safer to wear one. The other reason is that I take lessons at a public stable where it's self-evidence that everyone (kids & adults) wear one. You aren't allowed on a horse without wearing a helmet.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't wear one. I wore one the first time I jumped and my first two trail rides.
I'd rather risk my head being hit in a "freak occurrence" than having more of a chance of falling because I'm more focused on the helmet than the horse I'm on (they make me extremely claustrophobic). If I'm completely focused on my horse and its surroundings, I'm more likely to catch a small issue before it turns into a big one that could potentially cause a fall. I've never had an issue staying on rears/bucks/kicks/bolts/etc, but I know that if I wouldn't have been completely focused on the horse and myself during those, I most likely would've come off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> This subject has already been done to death, numerous times.
> 
> Please use the Search function, and you'll more than get your answer.


 
I think alot of subjects have been done to death, already!!:lol:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Speed Racer, you do not have to reply if you do not want to :wink: .

As for me, I wear a helmet every time I ride.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Never have, probably never will..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes. Have no reason not to.

My helmet doesn't make me any hotter than I already am from riding, and I'm in AL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Always, it's like a seatbelt, it's your choice. Generally you're fine, but if the time comes when you need one you'll be glad of it. 
Also I say this to people driving too, you may be a good driver but you can't rely on anyone else to be safe, or your car/horse either. Anything can happen.

I've been kicked in the head, close range by a horse which tripped on a corner in the school. Just trotting along steadily, she tripped and fell over and flailed wildly and kicked me in the head at least once, well on the lump of my skull which was luckily protected by, well the lump and my helmet. Scared the life out of me but apart from that I was fine, I get lucky.
I wear a helmet when leading and riding. If I am working with an unfamiliar horse, at all times. In fact normally after I've ridden I keep it on till I leave.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, but only because I really like my brains. I wouldn't be able to ride without them!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not use one. DO not like then. 

My vet is trying to bet me to do a WD class at their Dressage show in Sept. When I called for info as they do not have it on their site they said I could not ware my cowboy hat that I had to use a Helmet. So now not sure if I will show in this show b/c of this. Not to mention they are forcing everyone to show out of a stall. I live 20 min from where they are showing and will be there less thena few hours and they want me to pay for a stall. Sorry I digress. Just ticks me off at times.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I almost always wear a helmet. If I'm just riding around the arena bareback for a little bit or riding him out to turnout I usually don't but if I am actually schooling and/ cantering/jumping I always do.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I always wear one when riding. It's just habit, like clicking the seat belt when I get into a car, and I'm so used to it that I forget I'm wearing it. For me, it's a matter of being better safe than sorry. I'd probably not participate in a show or class if I were not allowed to wear my helmet, lol. Very rarely is it anyone but me who rides my horse, but I generally insist on guest riders, _*especially*_ kids, helmeting-up as well on my horses and/or property. 

It's collective-your head and collective-your choice, IMO, especially on your own horses and property.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I always wear a helmet. To me the risks of a head injury were just not worth it. Horses are very large prey animals. Even the most well trained, obedient horses will have moments, or accidents. 

I fell a few years ago off of the most placid, easygoing gelding in the stable I rode at. He spooked at nothing with no warning and started bucking. I wound up with a mild to moderate concussion after he knocked me out when my head hit his neck. 

My short-term memory isn't anywhere near what it used to be. That was WITH the helmet. The doctors that saw me afterwards are very certain that I would have wound up in Intensive Care without it- and credit the helmet for saving me from a potentially life threatening head injury.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I chose "sometimes" because I do wear a helmet when I'm riding farther away from my house, but when I'm riding in the roundpen or close to my house, I don't usually because there's always somebody there. Especially when it's really hot out... 
Other than that, yes, because I think they can save your life!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope never do, but I respect those who do and expect the same respect back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Nope never do, but I respect those who do and expect the same respect back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I appreciate that, I know someone who doesn't ride with one and calls people that do "wimps", To each his own. [or her own]


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is the other side of the coin too. The people who say that those of us who choice not too selfish.

Then those shows who require every rider to use a helmet. Call is insurance reasons but I personally do not buy it. If that was the case that they get this huge discount then why do shows who do not requite them what do they get?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thrown off my horse the other day when he lost his footing and I went head first into the ground. My head was literally the first thing to make contact with the ground, it was probably my scariest fall so far. Some minor concussion symptoms but I suspect it would be a hell of a lot worse if I didn't have my helmet on.

Personally I don't care if someone does or doesn't wear a helmet. It doesn't change how I ride so I don't see any pro's in not wearing it. I don't feel restricted by it the slightest, but to each their own?


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeeks, yeah, good thing you had one on for that. 
Nothing's entirely predictable with horses. 

@nrhareiner-Why's not wearing a helmet selfish? The only one who's going to get hurt is the person not wearing the helmet, it's not like say, DUI, where a drunk driver can hurt and kill other people. I always wear one, but I don't think others who don't are selfish, I'm not sure why it would be selfish to not-there doesn't seem to be a reason.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I never have, don't ever really plan to, but you can never tell when a person's situation or perception may change.

Like other's, I respect a person's choice to wear a helmet when they ride...and I expect them to respect my choice not to.

Thoro, the "selfish" thing usually comes in with people who believe that a helmet will prevent _all_ injury. Therefore, it makes those of us who choose not to "selfish" because we could get hurt and either die and leave our loved ones alone or end up disabled to the point that we would be a burden on our loved ones.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

nrhareiner said:


> Then those shows who require every rider to use a helmet. Call is insurance reasons but I personally do not buy it. If that was the case that they get this huge discount then why do shows who do not requite them what do they get?


IMO- the helmet or no helmet is a hot topic. Everyone has an opinion on it. If you mandate helmets they may get the discount but they will lose the riders who refuse or don't want to wear a helmet. 

Also you have to consider those who are willing to pay higher insurance premiums for the right to do what they want. You can get lower insurance rates for a Ford Taurus than driving a Maserati- but the Maserati is a lot more fun and its prettier too. 

Wearing a helmet, in and of itself, is insurance. It is insurance against the possibility of needing to prevent a head injury. If you don't fall, fine- but if you DO fall on your head you'll be glad you had it. Kind of like car insurance- everyone hates it until they total their car. THEN they regret not having full coverage!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Nitefeatherz said:


> IMO- the helmet or no helmet is a hot topic. Everyone has an opinion on it. If you mandate helmets they may get the discount but they will lose the riders who refuse or don't want to wear a helmet.
> 
> Also you have to consider those who are willing to pay higher insurance premiums for the right to do what they want. You can get lower insurance rates for a Ford Taurus than driving a Maserati- but the Maserati is a lot more fun and its prettier too.
> * That is not really a good example as the cost of insurance between the 2 has to do with replacement and repair cost vs safty. *
> ...


Thing is that the vast majority of falls have little to do with hitting your head. I shoot a lot of H/J shows. I have seen quite a few people come off their horses at these shows over the years. Heck the last show had 3 come off not one hit their head. The show before that about the same number and again no one hit their head. We have had wrist, knee and a back injury but head over the years.


Next thing you know we will have to be riding in bubble wrap.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> There is the other side of the coin too. The people who say that those of us who choice not too selfish.
> 
> Then those shows who require every rider to use a helmet. Call is insurance reasons but I personally do not buy it. If that was the case that they get this huge discount then why do shows who do not requite them what do they get?


People who choose not to wear a helmet as "selfish?" Can't say I've ever heard that one before... whether you wear a helmet or not affects only collective-you, and collective-your loved ones should the worst happen, God forbid. It doesn't affect the other riders around you or the public at large, whether they're wearing helmets or not. It's a personal choice, one way or the other, and that choice, as far as I can imagine sitting here on my couch, cannot possibly infringe on anyone else's capacity to do their job or enjoy themselves as they see fit... "Selfishness" is just a screwball argument, to me... :? To reiterate, I personally do fall on the staunchly helmet-wearing side of the fence, but it is ultimately the free choice of every adult rider (or minor whose parents/guardians allow them the choice...) to wear or not to wear. 

As far as insurance reasons go, I can only really speak for the 4-H shows on my county and district level and the local schooling shows that I have helped to organize over the years. For 4-H it isn't about getting a discount... it's about having coverage, period. There's no shopping around on that point, that's the insurance that the central office buys and the rules that must be abided by for the show to go on and count towards the kids' 4-H projects for the year. 18 and overs may go bareheaded if they wish. I imagine that the "18 and under and all jumpers must wear a helmet" requirement applies to most insurance policies for equine events. Horseback riding is, obviously, an inherently dangerous activity, and it seems quite reasonable to me that a company insuring such activities require that concession to safety at least in order to grant coverage. 

As far as blanket helmet requirements, I'd consider the imposition of such a rule to be the reserved right of the show operators, insurance-required or otherwise. I know most folks would hate to have someone injured or worse at their event when it might have been prevented by wearing a helmet, and I wouldn't doubt that some would insist on helmets for their event to make themselves feel better or ease their consciences. There's the flip-side to "boycotting" shows that require helmets... shows can "boycott" riders who insist not to. Free choice cuts both ways. :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Thing is that the vast majority of falls have little to do with hitting your head. I shoot a lot of H/J shows. I have seen quite a few people come off their horses at these shows over the years. Heck the last show had 3 come off not one hit their head. The show before that about the same number and again no one hit their head. We have had wrist, knee and a back injury but head over the years.
> 
> 
> Next thing you know we will have to be riding in bubble wrap.


I say riding with a helmet is a far cry from riding in bubble wrap!

Just because someone chooses to ride with a helmet doesn't mean they are overly concerned with safety. Most horse riders are not, because the sport itself is pretty dangerous. 

Sure, a lot of falls don't have you hitting your head...but what about that one fall that _does_? It would be my luck that the day I go without a helmet is the day I fall and hit my head, so that is why I always wear one.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Cinder said:


> I say riding with a helmet is a far cry from riding in bubble wrap!
> 
> Just because someone chooses to ride with a helmet doesn't mean they are overly concerned with safety. Most horse riders are not, because the sport itself is pretty dangerous.
> 
> Sure, a lot of falls don't have you hitting your head...but what about that one fall that _does_? It would be my luck that the day I go without a helmet is the day I fall and hit my head, so that is why I always wear one.


That is fine if you or anyone wishes to use a helment or it is part of the dress coad of the event then by all means use one. However do not force the rest of us to do the same. My point is that there is a Dressage show of which a helmet is part of their dress coad. They are also including a WD class of which the Cowboy hat is part of the dress coad for that discipline and they are forcing those of us who do not wish to ware a helmet to do so. Being a western rider there are no disciplines that require a hemlet in the rules. If you wish to use one great more power to you. However I would like the same consideration.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> it makes those of us who choose not to "selfish" because we could get hurt and either die and leave our loved ones alone or end up disabled to the point that we would be a burden on our loved ones.


That, I beleive, is the point they are trying to make. Take as many precautions as possible to avoid injury so you can continue to be a part of your loved ones lifes. I wouldn't accuse any one of being "selfish" , but I think its a valid point.

I do wear a helmet, almost always. I have a family member who was doing a "safe" activity and fell, ending up with a severe concussion. 10 years later, they still have cronic migrains, short term memory loss and have to be on prescription pain killers to function.

I came off an old broke gelding. I was riding lots of green ottb's at the time, but the old broke horse spooked, i was looking one way, my horse spooked the other, no helmet, concussion, whiplash, blacked out.

Monday I was on my trail horse. We walked over a large log and went to walk over another. I leaned forward slightly, just then she unexpectedly decided to jump it. She snapped her head back and smashed me in the face. The hard part of her skull hit the middle of my forhead(covered by my helmet), I still had a case of whiplash, a messed up face and blood every where. Never had a horse fling its head back to jump somthing so quickly like that. I would have had a horrific concussion with out my helmet.

Things happen.


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

I just don't fall off so I don't think I need to wear one! Just kidding but I agree with nrhareiner that people that choose not to wear one should have that choice same as people who make it their choice to wear one.

I like to think even though I don't wear a helmet I still take precautions to keep myself safe out riding and try to avoid dangerous situations as much as possible. But like Bluespark said about things happen sometimes and if they do I hope that my exerience is their to save me!


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

My niece bred, raised and trained her own mare. This mare never did anything wrong...until last weekend when it bucked her off and my niece landed on her head.Trip to ER, concussion, continuing headaches and body aches...just had a baby 2 months ago.

As a young mother and having very young kids, she now realizes how important it is to do everything in her power to keep herself safe. This 2nd concussion has taught her that. (first was not horse related)

I think it is wrong for parents to not wear helmets when they have young kids to raise. My opinion, of course, not saying make it a law.


----------



## poniesis mee3 (Jun 29, 2012)

i wear a helmet and a body protector as i know two peole where a hemet saved their lives and one person where a body protecter saved her life


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

'I think it is wrong for parents to not wear helmets when they have young kids to raise. My opinion, of course, not saying make it a law.'

I am amending my above statement from "I think it is wrong" to "I think it is irresponsible and careless." 


​


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Dressage riders never really did until my friend Courtney King almost died when her horse stumbled as he was just walking along. she started a helmet campaign and it has done wonders for the world of dressage and beyond. now you see these $800 blinged helmets! lol great for those barn queens😀 check out Courtney on the web. She reminds me now of Temple Grandon, who is still teaching.


----------

